# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  الأهلي رابعاً في كأس العالم للأندية

## salihmob

** *احتّل الأهلي  المصري المركز الرابع في كأس العالم للأندية لكرة القدم عقب هزيمته اليوم  الأحد أمام مونتيري المكسيكي بهدفين دون رد على إستاد يوكوهاما في اليابان. 
وسجل خيسوس كورونا (3) وسيزار دلغادو (66) الهدفين. 
وكان سان فريتشي هيروشيما الياباني حل خامساً الأربعاء الماضي بفوزه على أولسان هيونداي الكوري الجنوبي 3-2. 
خطف مونتيري هدفاً مبكراً عبر كورونا وضع لاعبي الأهلي تحت الضغط للتعويض في الشوط الأول فلم تنجح محاولاتهم في هز الشباك. 
نزل  الأهلي إلى الشوط الثاني مهاجماً فحصل على عدد كبير من الفرص خصوصاً عبر  المخضرم محمد أبو تريكة الذي حاول تسجيل اسمه كأفضل مسجل في تاريخ هذه  البطولة لكن الحارس المكسيكي حال دون ذلك. 
وتلقى أبو تريكة كرة داخل  المنطقة سددها بيسراه من نقطة الجزاء لكن الحارس المكسيكي أبعدها بصعوبة  إلى ركلة ركنية من الجهة اليسرى (50)، ثم كانت له محاولة ثانية حين أطلق  كرة قويّة أبعدها الحارس مجدداً (79). 
وكان أبو تريكة أصبح أفضل  هداف في تاريخ البطولة القارية مشاركة مع نجم برشلونة الإسباني الدولي  الارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي صاحب أربعة اهداف عامي 2009 و2011 والبرازيلي  دنيلسون الذي سجل أربعة أهداف لبوهانغ ستيلرز الكوري الجنوبي عام 2009 وذلك  بتسجيله هدف الأهلي الثاني في مباراته الأولى التي تغلب فيها على  سانفريتشي هيروشيما بطل اليابان 2-1. 
وشارك الأهلي في البطولة  للمرّة الرابعة وهو رقم قياسي يتقاسمه مع أوكلاند النيوزيلندي، وقد حل  سادساً عامي 2005 و2008، ووصل إلى دور الأربعة في 2006 قبل أن يخسر أمام  إنترناسيونال البرازيلي (1-2) ويحرز المركز الثالث على حساب كلوب أميركا  المكسيكي (2-1).* ** *يذكر أن الأهلي، حامل الرقم القياسي بعدد  الألقاب في دوري أبطال أفريقيا (7)، بات النادي الأكثر خوضاً للمباريات في  البطولة العالمية برصيد 9 مباريات. 
من جهته، كان مونتيري تخطى عقبة  أولسان هيونداي الكوري الجنوبي بطل آسيا 3-1 ليبلغ الدور نصف النهائي  للمرّة الأولى في تاريخه ليصبح رابع فريق مكسيكي يصل إلى هذا الدور بعد  أميركا (حل رابعاً عام 2006) وباتشوكا (حل رابعاً عام 2008) وأتلانتي (حل  رابعاً عام 2009) إضافة إلى نيكساكا الذي حل ثالثاً عام 2000 حين كانت  البطولة بنظام المجموعتين يتأهل عنهما المتصدران إلى النهائي. 
وكان  مونتيري شارك في البطولة في نسختها الماضية لكنه خرج مبكراً بخسارته أمام  كاشيوا ريسول (بركلات الترجيح بعد تعادلهما 1-1 في الوقتين الأصلي  والإضافي).*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي
والف مبروك للاهلي

----------

